# Motorhome secure parking in or around Barcelona



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

Motorhome secure parking in or around Barcelona

We are planning to have a 3 day hotel brain Baecelona in April 2012 and we need somewhere to park the van for 3/4 days,whilst we see the sights. Any advice please?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

millbridge said:


> have a 3 day hotel brain Baecelona in April 2012 ?


???? Brain ??????????????

Should that be "stay in" ??
And if so do you want to sleep in the van or leave the van completely ..


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

millbridge said:


> . Any advice please?


Yes, keep a tight hold on your wallet!


----------



## shandy01 (Apr 22, 2011)

check with your insurance, we wanted to leave our mh in portugal for 2 weeks in secure storeage facility and we were told if we leave it more than 36 hours we would not be covered ? not a problem with caravan ? anyone else had this problem. shandy


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Why don't you just stay at a campsite in Barcelona? 

Or, if you prefer, stay at the campsite in Sitges and then take the train (30 mins) into Barcelona to see the sights in the day.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We've stayed for several days at the Motorhome Aire in the city (by the Olympic Yachting Centre at the root of the Diagonal). Graet for access to the city.

It wasn't the quietest place on earth but we felt secure in sdie the enclosre. EHU but the toilets/showers are to be avoided.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We've used the Barcelona Truck Stop Aire a couple of times and it is convenient but I wouldn't store it there. Most of the vans tend to be parked together (so there is some natural surveillance) but it isn't Fort Knox.

About an hour away is Caravan Center with excellent connections to the city. It's cheaper and you have to option to store in the compound, under cover or inside. Comfort Insurance agreed to cover us for the time it was in storage.

Barry


----------



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

*Barcelona secure parking*

thanks to those who managed to translate my bizarre message. We are taking a 3 day break with friends who are flying for a long weekend. So we shall de-camp from the van into an hotel. We would also like it tone within the environs of Barcelona and thus no too far to travel with hand luggage.

thanks 
John H


----------



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

*motorhome storage in barcelona*

thanks again for all of your suggestions and advice. I think that we shall leave the van on a campsite near the airport for the 3 days we are in the hotel.John H


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

There are three secure car parks listed for Barcelona for 20 euro per day here:

http://www.bsmsa.cat/mobilitat/index.php/aparcaments-bsm/aparcamentcaravanes


----------

